# Salting Sidewalks



## Green Boys Lawn (Apr 24, 2006)

What do you guys use to salt sidewalks? I was thinking a drop spreader might work. Thanks


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

The Co. I worked for uses Walk behind spreaders. I don't think taht the salt will go through a drop spreader.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*sidewalk spreaders*

I use a walk behind Scott's lawn spreader with plastic hopper. Cheap, easy to fix, and will hold a bag and a half of salt. If I was stupid and did not hose it off after each use I throw them out at the end of the season, otherwise I get a couple of years out of them!


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i use a broadcast spreader with a piece of old rubber floor mat as a deflector.
this way you can control the width of the pattern

john


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Good idea Doc.


----------



## gino8111 (Dec 7, 2006)

Just bought a walk behind today. Store agent recommended not getting a drop spreader because it clogs up too easily


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

5 gallon buckets.


we fill 6 5 gal buckets with calcium chloride per plow truck (20 on sidewalk crew trucks) and just throw it out by hand... too much of a hassle to carry around a spreader. quicker to throw it right out of the buckets.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

vis;331168 said:


> 5 gallon buckets.
> 
> we fill 6 5 gal buckets with calcium chloride per plow truck (20 on sidewalk crew trucks) and just throw it out by hand... too much of a hassle to carry around a spreader. quicker to throw it right out of the buckets.


Thats how we do it too. I got tired of hauling a push spreader around.


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

Buckets here to, but I also use a hand held Scotts Broadcast seeder. The little green one with the little hand crank, whole thing is about 12" long and 6" wide and has a wrist brace so it's not that heavy and does a great job for chloride, wouldn't use it for salt it may be to big. Real simple to adjust the pattern too, just don't crank so dang fast.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

Buckets may work on residential but my commercial take from 1- 3 bags for the walks.
A cheap (75.00) bought a scotts broadcast has a deflector that u can flip on or off on the fly. Only thing we have to do is fit a rubber tube around the plastic wheels.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

dlcs;331247 said:


> Thats how we do it too. I got tired of hauling a push spreader around.


Plus, when the spreader tire gets on ice it just slides and won't spin out the material.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

GTMS;331353 said:


> Buckets here to, but I also use a hand held Scotts Broadcast seeder. The little green one with the little hand crank, whole thing is about 12" long and 6" wide and has a wrist brace so it's not that heavy and does a great job for chloride, wouldn't use it for salt it may be to big. Real simple to adjust the pattern too, just don't crank so dang fast.


That's the same set up I use too. Works good and only a small investment. Had mine for several yars now. Nothing in it to corrode.


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

We use 4 of the new Salt Dogg walk behid spreaders with 4 deflector shields and the all new stainless steel gear box...holds 100 lbs of salt. Purchased at http://ealandscapesupply.com/saltspreaders for only $165.00


----------



## Alta Lawn Care (Aug 6, 2006)

*Don't buy a SaltDogg walk behind spreader*

I bought a SaltDogg stainless steel spreader with the hopes that it would be rugged and save me aggrevation. After shelling out almost $400, I get the thing home and the gearbox is missing! I had to drive back to the dealer, 25 minutes away to pick up a spare. 

Making matters worse, in the instructions is says not to use the agitator when running ice melt throught it because it can kill the (flimsy) gearbox. I bought it to run ice melt product through it! If you don't use the agitator pin it doesn't work (at least with rock salt). :angry:

Adding insult to injury, there is an error in the directions that confounded me for about an hour. The thing took me about three hours to put together. :realmad:

The worst of it though is when I went to yank it out of the truck by the handles, they twisted (racked). I paid the extra money for SS hoping it would last, but it's basically a large homeowner spreader.

We'll see how it works through the season, but my advice to you all is to look elsewhere if you are looking for a spreader to spread ice melt product.

Adam


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

Alta Lawn Care;332373 said:


> I bought a SaltDogg stainless steel spreader with the hopes that it would be rugged and save me aggrevation. After shelling out almost $400, I get the thing home and the gearbox is missing! I had to drive back to the dealer, 25 minutes away to pick up a spare.
> 
> Making matters worse, in the instructions is says not to use the agitator when running ice melt throught it because it can kill the (flimsy) gearbox. I bought it to run ice melt product through it! If you don't use the agitator pin it doesn't work (at least with rock salt). :angry:
> 
> ...


Good feedback Adam...However it sounds like you got one of last years models....WB200 they had a lot of problems with the gear box....This year has been re designed with a stainless steel open gear case that works great and $400.00 for the unit is way high. I think http://ealanscapesupply.com/saltspreaders.htm sells the stainless model for 260.00.

Make sure you are getting the WB200A plus if you have a stainless I know it is last years model because the new ones wont ship for another week.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Check out my sidewalk spreader!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=40646


----------



## Alta Lawn Care (Aug 6, 2006)

*SaltDogg tips*


```
However it sounds like you got one of last years models....WB200 they had a lot of problems with the gear box....This year has been re designed with a stainless steel open gear case that works great and $400.00 for the unit is way high. I think http://ealanscapesupply.com/saltspreaders.htm sells the stainless model for 260.00.

Make sure you are getting the WB200A plus if you have a stainless I know it is last years model because the new ones wont ship for another week.
```
Thanks Snoflo for the tip on the gear box. I may need to buy a replacement if we ever get any more snow. Somebody told me that we haven't seen a winter in VT this warm since 1901!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I run the Lesco Stainless steel with side deflector.


----------



## RacerBren (Nov 6, 2005)

You might want to check out the new Earthway 2130 highoutput spreader. It has a deflector for the sidewalks. It can also be used for those who landscape to apply seed mulch(Penn Mulch). I have one this year and I like it. It also has 2 supports to hold it up which is nice. Holds 65lbs I think. It costs around $260 or so..We were using the agrifab 150pro? and they work great as well for sidewalks but they can't be overloaded or they will tip over. I had to weld ours to keep it from tipping. Hope that helps.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Snoflo;332126 said:


> We use 4 of the new Salt Dogg walk behid spreaders with 4 deflector shields and the all new stainless steel gear box...holds 100 lbs of salt. Purchased at http://ealandscapesupply.com/saltspreaders for only $165.00


Sounds like a sales pitch! But they do work great! just bought two myself
xysport


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Alta Lawn Care;332373 said:


> I bought a SaltDogg stainless steel spreader with the hopes that it would be rugged and save me aggrevation. After shelling out almost $400, I get the thing home and the gearbox is missing! I had to drive back to the dealer, 25 minutes away to pick up a spare.
> 
> Making matters worse, in the instructions is says not to use the agitator when running ice melt throught it because it can kill the (flimsy) gearbox. I bought it to run ice melt product through it! If you don't use the agitator pin it doesn't work (at least with rock salt). :angry:
> 
> ...


Angelos will sell them built for $25 more dollars / 3 hours .......


----------

